# STREETLOW MAGAZINE



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

YES EVERYONE IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN IN SALINAS MARCH 20TH 2011 STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW SO LET'S DO A ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING?


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

INSPIRATIONS CC WILL BE THEIR. wats craking paul its sharky.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SH4RKZ_@Feb 3 2011, 01:59 AM~19775054
> *INSPIRATIONS CC WILL BE THEIR. wats craking paul its sharky.
> *


was up brotha


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

jst chillin g, hows the regal coming along?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SH4RKZ_@Feb 3 2011, 02:57 AM~19775225
> *jst chillin g, hows the regal coming along?
> *


 it will be up and going this weekend


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Feb 3 2011, 03:09 AM~19775243
> *it will be up and going this weekend
> *



dats wasup


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there 4sho


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

ELITE BC will be there uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 3 2011, 03:54 PM~19779408
> *ELITE BC will be there uffin:
> *



ponte a trabajar guey


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 3 2011, 01:34 PM~19778401
> *EL RAIDER will be there 4sho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

IMPALAS Santa Cruz County WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:0 ?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Always a Good Show....We Be There........ :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

<----T-T-T---->


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be there


----------



## ricardo-padilla (Dec 20, 2010)

QUE PASA RAIDER COMO ESTA LA FAMILIA NOS VEMOS EN SALINAS LOW VINTAGE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Z there gonna b a hop :biggrin: ?


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

WATSONVILLE RIDERS C. C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo-padilla_@Feb 4 2011, 09:04 PM~19791715
> *QUE PASA RAIDER COMO ESTA LA FAMILIA NOS VEMOS EN SALINAS  LOW VINTAGE
> *



q pasa bro la familia doing well thx and yours? I will be hosting a pre bbq at my house on sat before the show and you know you are welcome to come and eat and bring la familia too


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT. 

TTT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

WE B DER.... uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 7 2011, 09:42 PM~19814456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ...........MAYBE, JUST MAYBE. ACTUALLY I HOPE SO.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

INSPIRATIONS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

THE SAN JOSE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Feb 9 2011, 07:34 AM~19825657
> *
> 
> 
> ...




see you there cabron


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

when , where and how much to pre register


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Feb 11 2011, 03:47 PM~19846652
> * when , where and how much  to  pre register
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOMB*DRIFTERZ will be there


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

any one from the 209 going is so let me know so maybe we can rool deep


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 3 2011, 02:34 PM~19778401
> *EL RAIDER will be there 4sho
> *


I'm riding with you Jess....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hop rules? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2011, 11:22 PM~19849968
> *I'm riding with you Jess....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2011, 08:22 PM~19848467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 11 2011, 11:22 PM~19849968
> *I'm riding with you Jess....
> *



ready for the long drive :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2011, 08:21 PM~19848461
> *
> 
> 
> ...





will hand it out at the United Car Clubs meeting this month


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 12 2011, 01:04 PM~19852651
> *will hand it out at the United Car Clubs meeting this month
> *


THANKS BROTHA!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 12 2011, 12:25 AM~19850349
> *Hop rules?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL HAVE THEM FOR YOU IN A COUPLE OF DAYS...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Beer Run Bobby will be there. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fDsaost1lE










I love Salinas! 

And I can't wait to give Pauly a BIG HUG! :biggrin:


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

So who would be down for a cruise after the show? I know Salinas P.D. wont let us cruise on n. main given thats where the "NO CRUISING ZONE" is....but i say we take it back ol' skool like the did before and cruise S. Main and old town salinas....its a long stretch of road that has no signs of a "NO CRUISING ZONE"....just an idea i thought i would throw out there....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Feb 17 2011, 04:35 AM~19890895
> *So who would be down for a cruise after the show?  I know Salinas P.D. wont let us cruise on n. main given thats where the "NO CRUISING ZONE" is....but i say we take it back ol' skool like the did before and cruise S. Main and old town salinas....its a long stretch of road that has no signs of a "NO CRUISING ZONE"....just an idea i thought i would throw out there....
> *


Simon que si., Everyone is welcome to cruz in watsonville after the show we will be out there and Placas dont bother us as long as We all behave :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

WERES THE HOP RULES :0


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Feb 18 2011, 05:02 PM~19903963
> *WERES THE HOP RULES :0
> *



:yes:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wits up big Pauly? Been a while bro. C u there


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 21 2011, 12:15 PM~19923626
> * wits up big Pauly? Been a while bro. C u there
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN BROTHA? YEA IT'S SHOWTIME!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: INSPIRATIONS C.C will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Feb 22 2011, 01:42 AM~19930670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

wats up w the entertainment whos performing ? bikini contast ?


----------



## als54wagon (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 11 2011, 09:22 PM~19848467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOMB*DRIFTERZ 54 wagon is going...


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~*TTT*~


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2011, 09:36 PM~19920528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Feb 22 2011, 12:11 PM~19932955
> *wats up w the entertainment whos performing ? bikini contast ?
> *



I'm entering the Fluffy contest :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19956213
> *I'm entering the Fluffy contest  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2011, 10:36 PM~19920528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2011, 12:41 AM~19970618
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2011, 12:41 AM~19970618
> *ttt
> *


MIRALO SEE YOU SOON HOMIE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

miren nomas las mamacitas that STREETLOW will have a t the carshow in Salinas :biggrin: so get those cars shine up, send those reg in and have those plaques ready for the pics :biggrin: 








quierooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Feb 27 2011, 08:41 PM~19975665
> *MIRALO SEE YOU SOON HOMIE
> *



your room has been reserved :biggrin:


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE.U NO....


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS Santa Cruz County
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> let's start a roll call
> 
> Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
> INSPIRATIONS CC
> NOKTURNAL C.C


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS Santa Cruz County
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 1 2011, 11:12 AM~19988685
> *miren nomas las mamacitas that STREETLOW will have a t the carshow in Salinas  :biggrin:  so get those cars shine up, send those reg in and have those plaques ready for the pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 I will have my camera ready. :cheesy:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Mar 2 2011, 01:57 AM~19995525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup Moe u ready?


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking forward to being there...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Mar 2 2011, 05:23 PM~19999904
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19956213
> *I'm entering the Fluffy contest  :biggrin:
> *



ME 2 BROTHA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 2 2011, 11:35 PM~20004073
> *ME 2 BROTHA
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 2 2011, 12:10 PM~19997786
> *make the COCHINOS proud  :biggrin:
> sup Moe u ready?
> *


hell yea its on 
:biggrin: i dont think is fair if u enter the fluffy contast sorry bro no professionals :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 4 2011, 07:08 PM~20017376
> *
> *



where's the fluffy contest? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@Mar 3 2011, 01:25 PM~20007418
> *hell yea its on
> :biggrin: i dont think is fair if u enter the fluffy contast sorry bro no professionals :biggrin:
> *



pinche Moe ya me chingastes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS Santa Cruz County
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 12:36 PM~20035136
> *let's start a roll call
> 
> Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 7 2011, 11:36 AM~20035136
> *let's start a roll call
> 
> Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
> ...


Aztec Creations will be in the house !!


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders just sent out the pre reg for the club


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Souleros Ball Revue

SPINNING RARE SOUL OLDIES 45'S
INSIDE THE SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX "EXHIBITION MALL"
MR. SAT. NIGHTS TONY C
& SOULERO SAL

...STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX
1034 N. MAIN ST.
SALINAS, CA 93906

SUN. MAR. 20 11AM-5PM

TUNE IN TO 90.9 FM KHDC Radio Bilingüe EVERY SAT. NIGHT 9-MIDNIGHT (MONTEREY COUNTY)
OR LIVE STREAM http://www.radiobilingue.org/

FB SEARCH: SOULEROS BALL REVUE FOR MORE INFO

FEATURING SOME OF THE MAS FIRME ARTE IN ALL OF CALIFAZ
& THE SWEET SOUL SOUNDS OF MR. SAT. NIGHTS

ALL LOWRIDERS, ART LOVERS & SOULEROS WELCOME!



















STREETLOW MAGAZINE
SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX
1034 N. MAIN ST.
SALINAS, CA 93906

SUN. MAR. 20 11AM-5PM

ALSO FEATURING:

DAVINA
MIC QUIN
RBL POSSE
& MC MAGIC

DJ FRANK PEREZ OF FASCINATING SOUNDS

SPECIAL GUEST
DANNY DE LA PAZ
FROM BOULEVARD NIGHTS & AMERICAN ME

CAR HOP
& BIKINI CONTEST

BUY YOUR TICKETS AT:

EXCLUSIVE INC
927 N. MAIN ST.
SALAS, CA

GILBERTS AUTO DETAIL
140 GROVE ST.
WATSON, CA

SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX
1034 N MAIN ST.
SALAS, CA


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Photo By: Morgan Rosales

S/B -R-


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS Santa Cruz County
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

RULES FOR THE HOP ?????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 8 2011, 01:45 PM~20043335
> *let's start a roll call
> 
> Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
> ...


*Dont forget to include Stockton, Modesto,Nor cal Salinas Valley, and Central Coast Chapters All representing Impalas CC  *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 10 2011, 09:01 AM~20058146
> *Dont forget to include Stockton, Modesto,Nor cal Salinas Valley, and Central Coast Chapters All representing Impalas CC
> *




how bout if I take out the Santa cruz and just put IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS 
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 2 2011, 11:35 PM~20004073
> *ME 2 BROTHA
> *


Fuckin paul!! hahaha


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 12:59 PM~20059842
> *how bout if I take out the Santa cruz and just put IMPALAS  :biggrin:
> *


*Pinche Raider :biggrin:  *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 10 2011, 12:03 AM~20056670
> *RULES FOR THE HOP ?????
> *


HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

CRUISER CLASS:
1ST PLACE $200.00
2ND PLACE : TROPHY

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
TWO MAKE A CLASS FOR CASH PAYOUT, IF ONLY ONE ENTRY IN CLASS, ENTRY GETS HALF OF CASH PRIZE
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

WE AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE ARE STARTING A HOPPING CLASS FOR THE EVERYDAY STREET RIDE DAILY DRIVERS. RIDES THAT WERE BUILT FOR CRUISING NOT JUST HOPPING. WE ARE CALLING IT THE "CRUISER CLASS"

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT *
CRUISER CLASS:
1ST PLACE $200.00
2ND PLACE : TROPHY

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
TWO MAKE A CLASS FOR CASH PAYOUT, IF ONLY ONE ENTRY IN CLASS, ENTRY GETS HALF OF CASH PRIZE
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

WE AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE ARE STARTING A HOPPING CLASS FOR THE EVERYDAY STREET RIDE DAILY DRIVERS. RIDES THAT WERE BUILT FOR CRUISING NOT JUST HOPPING. WE ARE CALLING IT THE "CRUISER CLASS"

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2011, 08:37 PM~20063446
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> CRUISER CLASS:
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 PM~20063133
> *Pinche Raider :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 10 2011, 12:59 PM~20059842
> *how bout if I take out the Santa cruz and just put IMPALAS  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: ALL FOR ONE,ONE FOR ALL :thumbsup: 
IMPALAS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS 
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2011, 10:41 PM~20085431
> *
> let's start a roll call
> 
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Mar 14 2011, 01:35 AM~20086261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SEE LOBO, THAT'S HOW IT'S DONE, LIKE A PRO....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS 
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations
Castroville Midnighters
Centenario
Blvd Bombs


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

PATRÓNS WILL BE THERE !!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS 
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations
Castroville Midnighters
Centenario
Blvd Bombs
PATRÓNS


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot: :x: :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

saw this on Facebook

Due to predicted bad weather. The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*  SO DO WE HAVE A RAIN DATE  ?????*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

3/27


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this sucks I'm register for the DUB show in LA on the 27th :angry: :angry:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

dont think we r gonna be able to make it now.  we already payed for our friends party bus for saturday and me and another club member are going out of town that sunday for family events


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

saw this on Facebook

Due to predicted bad weather. The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD !



this sucks I'm register for the DUB show in LA on the 27th :angry: :angry:





Pauly are you doing the rain dance :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Due to predicted bad weather. *The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27.* We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD ! :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 14 2011, 03:09 PM~20089538
> *Pauly are you doing the rain dance  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE!! I'M DOING A SUN DANCE... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2011, 03:23 PM~20089645
> *Due to predicted bad weather. The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD ! :0
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

COME CELEBRATE CESAR CHAVEZ’s B-DAY & LEGACY!!!!
1ST ANNUAL CESAR E. CHAVEZ LEGACY DAY
(Off the 280 and Bird Exit in the Heart of the Gardner Community AKA Horseshoe)

SAT. MARCH 26 10-3PM
GARDNER COMMUNITY CENTER
520 W. Virginia St.
San Jo, Ca 95125

PEACEFUL MARCH & CRUISE FOR LA CAUSA
(CRUISE FOR THE CAUSE) 11:30AM!
ALL CAR CLUBS INVITED!
NO CRUISING AFTER MARCH!

MARGARITA GALVAN de UNICAS & MANY MORE 
SPINNING RARE SOUL/OLDIES 45’s




























FREE EVENT!
FREE COFFEE & PAN DULCE
LEARN THE MEANING OF THE HUELGA BIRD & UFW FLAG
EDUCATIONAL WORKSHOPS
RESOURCE & CULTURAL VENDOR FAIR

ENTERTAINMENT:

DJ FRANK THE TANK
MICTLAN DANZA AZTECA Y CULTURA
(AZTEC DANCERS)
GRUPO FOLKLORICO YOTOLI de MEXICO
(MEXICAN FOLKLORICO DANCE GROUP)
LIVE MARIACHI MUSIC

SPONSORS:
CITY OF SAN JOSE
GARDNER COMMUNITY CENTER
PUBLIC ALLIES
AMERICORPS
DJ FRANK THE TANK
THE SOULEROS BALL REVUE
PD SOUNDZ
PHOTOGRAPHY BY: RICHARD “GYPSY” FERNANDEZ
OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE

For more info: [email protected]
Gardner Community Center
408-279-1498

Gardner Advisory Council
408-836-0677

FB Search: The Souleros Ball Revue
408-449-1566


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2011, 02:23 PM~20089645
> *Due to predicted bad weather. The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD ! :0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2011, 03:28 PM~20089689
> *NOPE!! I'M DOING A SUN DANCE... :0  :cheesy:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Hotel information i will add more laterRamada Convention Center
2703 Ramada Rd.
I-85
Burlington, NC 27215 US Maps & Directions 

Phone: 336-227-5541 
Fax: 336-570-2701 
HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY
RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $600.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...
[/quote]


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2011, 09:41 PM~20085431
> *
> let's start a roll call
> 
> ...



Rain or Shine 
*Untouchables *will be there !!


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2011, 03:23 PM~20089645
> *Due to predicted bad weather. The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD ! :0
> *




:dunno: DONT TRIP MY WIPERS WORK :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS 
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations
Castroville Midnighters
Centenario
Blvd Bombs
PATRÓNS
Untouchables


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20090715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA NEW FRIENDS C.C. IS THERE THE 559 AND THE 805 CHAPTERS CANT WAIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> saw this on Facebook
> 
> Due to predicted bad weather. The StreetLow Show in Salinas has been postponed to the following weekend of March 27. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause. SPREAD THE WORD !
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2011, 03:28 PM~20089689
> *NOPE!! I'M DOING A SUN DANCE... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 15 2011, 11:01 AM~20096754
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

same weekend as goodguys car show in pleasonton


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Asked many times for the hop rules you guys are still having it right ? :biggrin:


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Mar 13 2011, 02:30 PM~20081949
> *:thumbsup: ALL FOR ONE,ONE FOR ALL :thumbsup:
> IMPALAS
> *


thats right tommy IIMMMPPPAAALLLAAASSSSS SSHHAAAUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2011, 08:37 PM~20063446
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> CRUISER CLASS:
> ...





> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 10 2011, 08:40 PM~20063483
> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> CRUISER CLASS:
> 1ST PLACE $200.00
> ...





> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20109419
> *Asked many times for the hop rules you guys are still having it right ? :biggrin:
> *


I ANSWERED YOU & POSTED THE RULES A FEW DAYS AGO...


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's start a roll call

Just Rollin c.c. Scaramento
INSPIRATIONS CC
NOKTURNAL
ROLLERZ ONLY
ELITE
IMPALAS 
Lifes Finest
Low Vintage
Watsonville Riders
Cali Life
BOMB*DRIFTERZ
Valley Cruisers
KOOL IMPRESSIONSC.C&B.C
Salinas c.c.
Swift
Socios
VIP
Trokitas
Puro Orgullo
Traviesos
Image
Duke's
Street Life
LATIN TRADITIONS, MERCED CA. B.C
Aztec Creations
Castroville Midnighters
Centenario
Blvd Bombs
PATRÓNS
Untouchables
NEW FRIENDS C.C.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH GILBERT,
*THE STREETLOW SALINAS CAR SHOW FOR THIS SUNDAY MARCH 27TH IS ONCE AGAIN POSTPONED DUE TO RAIN, TIL NEXT SUNDAY APRIL 3RD... *
WE AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PATIENCE, SUPPORT AND UNDERSTANDING, WE JUST WANT EVERYONE TO HAVE A GOOD SHOW.. 
WE WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK THE SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX FOR GIVING US ANOTHER RAIN DATE..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*With all this moving around of dates I think the pre reg price should be honored at the gate :dunno: I know you guys dont control the weather but it will attract more rides to come come out especially with the cost of gas to drive down their. Just thought I'd thow the idea out there  *


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

CHICANOS PRIDE WILL B DER.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

almost show time . weather is looking good ..


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 24 2011, 11:30 PM~20175612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:wow: Rain stay away


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes it's Friday almost showtime


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 17 2011, 10:22 AM~20112957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Glide in lows cc gonna b there from fresno :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

PICS.... HOW WAS IT..


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 3 2011, 07:26 PM~20250688
> *PICS.... HOW WAS IT..
> *


X2


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn dude, just got home. All I can say is CAT, CAT, CAT!!!!!

DAMN!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

As always thanks Gilbert And Paulie For the hospitality and another great show !

:thumbsup: STREETLOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Great show! Lots of nice rides! and sum good looking ladies as well. PICTURES coming up in a moment. STAY TUNE!!! Downloading as we speak.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*<a href=\'https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/StreetLowSalinasSportsComplex02#\' target=\'_blank\'>Sir Lexxx</a>*<----to view pictures from the Streetlow show @ the Salinas Sports Complex 4/3/2011


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 3 2011, 10:07 PM~20251692
> *<a href=\'https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/StreetLowSalinasSportsComplex02#\' target=\'_blank\'>Sir Lexxx</a><----to view pictures from the Streetlow show @ the Salinas Sports Complex 4/3/2011
> *


SIR LEXX :thumbsup: Great photos


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 3 2011, 08:27 PM~20251925
> *SIR LEXX  :thumbsup: Great photos
> *


GLAD YOU U ENJOYED THE PICTURES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BeautyHunter_@Apr 3 2011, 07:52 PM~20250922
> *Damn dude, just got home. All I can say is CAT, CAT, CAT!!!!!
> 
> DAMN!
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Was in da house from fresno


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20251692
> *<a href=\'https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/StreetLowSalinasSportsComplex02#\' target=\'_blank\'>Sir Lexxx</a><----to view pictures from the Streetlow show @ the Salinas Sports Complex 4/3/2011
> *


Good pics of the show homie


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 3 2011, 09:22 PM~20252507
> *Good pics of the show homie
> *


THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK GLAD U ENJOYED THE PIC'S


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pics bro


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 3 2011, 09:33 PM~20252595
> *nice pics bro
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HOW MANY HOPPERS SHOWED UP.*


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20252733
> *HOW MANY HOPPERS SHOWED UP.
> *


*3*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT IN STREETLOW SHOW IN SALAZ I HAVENT SEEN A CARSHOW CRACKING LIKE DAT SINCE DA 90'S MY GIRL DAVINA ROCKED THE MIKE. DANNY DE LA PAZ WAS THERE. PERFECT WEATHER, NO DRAMA, AND SOME NICE RIDES AND BEAUTIFUL WOMEN. MUCH LUV 2 KIKI ,JACKIE, BRITANY, AND EVERYONE FROM IMPALAS C.C. CALI LIFE C.C. MY FRIENDS DAVINA BIG TONE,CISKO P.B.C.,TAZ, KEV KNOCKS , BIG BUSTOS, LIL RAIDER, FILTHY FILL, THE HOMIES FROM MODESTO, AVENAL, SALAZ, WATSONVILLE, LEMOORE,GRINFAZ, KEYES, TRACY ANTIOCH, SAN JOSE, VACAVILLE, WOODLAND. THAT WERE OUT THER.MUCH LUV TO ALL THE STREETLOW MODELS THAT ROLLED UP FOR MY PHOTO SHOOT ON MY RIDE "LA COQUERA" HAD EVERYONE SNAPPING SHOTS AND MUCH LUV TO YOU LAYLA BOO. THE 831 HAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL LADIES IN CALIFAS AND DATS A FACT!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HOPE TO SEE MORE SHOWS LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

anyone have a vid yet or more pics of tha rydes :dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

More pic :biggrin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

On Behalf of my uncle Big Mike,UGMX staff and artist would like to thank STREETLOW and fans for a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Any hop vid :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Get any pics of the Regal Lexx? :biggrin:


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

Valley Cruisers C.C. took home 3 trophies 1st and 2nd for our bikes and 1st for 60's original truck so congrats....

But what surprised me at the end was there were no cops directing us to the highways and i saw people cruising!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Now thats what I'm talking about! Just hope no one got outta hand with it and cops had to start handing out tickets....lets just hope those actions by SPD will repeat again next year....

Great show SLM


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

Any more pics of the show??


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 4 2011, 08:27 AM~20254938
> *Get any pics of the Regal Lexx? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry I tried but i was getting pushed from all different direction so I moved out just when the Regal went on sorry homie.


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

YEP. :biggrin: 









































































CAT!!! WOOOOOOOT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20251692
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>HEY HOMIE NICE PIC OF MY RIDE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait for the next show, we had alot of fun!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Apr 4 2011, 12:15 PM~20256212
> *But what surprised me at the end was there were no cops directing us to the highways and i saw people cruising!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Now thats what I'm talking about! Just hope no one got outta hand with it and cops had to start handing out tickets....lets just hope those actions by SPD will repeat again next year....
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2011, 03:53 PM~20258148
> *HEY HOMIE NICE PIC OF MY RIDE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


YOUR VERY WELCOME ANYTIME MY DAUGHTER LOVED YOUR RIDE SO SHE WANTED ME TO TAKE A PICTURE OF IT. THAT'S HER DREAM CAR SHE SAYS.


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Apr 4 2011, 12:15 PM~20256212
> *Valley Cruisers C.C. took home 3 trophies 1st and 2nd for our bikes and 1st for 60's original truck so congrats....
> 
> But what surprised me at the end was there were no cops directing us to the highways and i saw people cruising!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20251692
> *<a href=\'https://picasaweb.google.com/SirLexxx/StreetLowSalinasSportsComplex02#\' target=\'_blank\'>Sir Lexxx</a><----to view pictures from the Streetlow show @ the Salinas Sports Complex 4/3/2011
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteCarlo_@Apr 4 2011, 12:15 PM~20256212
> *Valley Cruisers C.C. took home 3 trophies 1st and 2nd for our bikes and 1st for 60's original truck so congrats....
> 
> But what surprised me at the end was there were no cops directing us to the highways and i saw people cruising!
> ...


good job :thumbsup: now if someone has more pics post up homies. 
found this vid


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHmRSstlRng

Hop video my girl shot at the car show...Big H


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 4 2011, 01:38 PM~20256738
> *Sorry I tried  but i was getting pushed from all different direction so I moved out just when the Regal went on sorry homie.
> *


wheres the pics of your ride sir lexxx :wow:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Apr 4 2011, 07:46 PM~20259794
> *good job :thumbsup: now if someone has more pics post up homies.
> found this vid
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Man this seems to always happen :biggrin: guess I gets no love it's all good tho :biggrin: seriously no video huh


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't need a video...We all know that you put that REGAL in the air!!!! The REGAL swung nice...Great job!!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 4 2011, 04:35 PM~20258006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Car got happy to see the caprice they ol friends :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 4 2011, 05:26 PM~20258437
> *cant wait for the next show, we had alot of fun!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

GOOD SHOW WE HAD LOTS OF FUN JUST GOT HOME I WILL POST MY PICS UP TOMORROW I MEET LOTS OF COOL PEOPLE


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

REPRESENTING POCOS PERO CHINGONES!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> *HEY HOMIE NICE PIC OF MY RIDE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 4 2011, 09:02 PM~20260765
> *Man this seems to always happen  :biggrin: guess I gets no love it's all good tho  :biggrin: seriously no video huh
> *


HERE YOU GO BROTHA, THANKS FOR COMING OUT...  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOeErPSiX2k...player_embedded


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

thanx for the pix,,,,, I didn't even walk around the place


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

orale nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

AnyMore Pics? Did Tha "86 Madness" Show Up This Year??????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx Streetlow it was a great show on Sun I know I had a great time talking to old friends and meeting new ones till next time and props to all your staff I know how hard it is to try to please every one and sometimes is just not possible keep up the great work and see ya at the next show.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Probably the biggest showout of hot ass models I ever seen there was like five to one hot chick to ugly chick ratio crazy kitties everywhere :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > *HEY HOMIE NICE PIC OF MY RIDE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Streetlow Show....A lot of Nice Rides....Great Turnout....See Everybody at the Next One...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF THE STREETLOW FAMILIA, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THE SALINAS SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND HELPED MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW, NOTHING BUT GOOOD-TIMES & MEMORIES!!!! TILL THE NEXT ONE, SHAAAAAUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 5 2011, 11:02 AM~20264804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

anymore pics?


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

[/quote]

nice pic bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 6 2011, 11:17 AM~20273974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

does anyone know when the new streetlow mag comes out?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 6 2011, 12:28 PM~20274330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 5 2011, 03:26 PM~20266543
> *Thanks homie  It's just a regular Impala not an SS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SPREAD THE WORD ! Today on Speed Network "Car Science" highlights Highdrolics on a Segment called Car Bounce. Hoss Davis and John Hangger of Goodtimes battle on TV. STREETLOW PROVIDED VIDEO FOR THE SEGMENT. THE FOOTAGE THEY USED IS FROM THE SAN JOSE STREETLOW SHOW AT PAL SPORTS COMPLEX LAST YEAR JUNE 13TH 2010


HERE IS THE PREVIEW OF THE SHOW AT THIS LINK
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...id=891611408001


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 6 2011, 04:12 PM~20275805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 6 2011, 11:28 AM~20274330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2011, 11:09 AM~20282799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Apr 3 2011, 10:22 PM~20251875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 7 2011, 04:55 PM~20285215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*GREAT VIDEO*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 7 2011, 10:49 AM~20282659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love paulia an mona


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## gonz1966 (Dec 6, 2009)

:0 


> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 6 2011, 04:12 PM~20275805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Apr 7 2011, 08:52 PM~20287207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTt for a good show :biggrin:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Apr 10 2011, 08:47 PM~20307698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------

